# H:40k Imperial Guard Army W:£££ Uk Seller



## DLC8448 (May 20, 2012)

Hi there,

I've got a IG army that I not longer use and want to move on to someone that'll do something with it. Its mainly a part painted project that I've been on with for ages but never got around to finishing.

Majority is latest edition. I think there's a hellhound and a demolisher that are from the last ed.

List is a bit choppy so bear with me...

71 Infantry, 
2 Commisars (1 Fine Cast, 1 metal) 
Gunny Sgt Harker, 
Tech priest,
2 of the 3 regimental advisors (Astropath missing),
12 Karskin (1 sgt, 1 of each hvy weapons guys), 
15 Sgts (3 metal),
3 standard bearers (1 metal), 
22 special weapons (3 GLauncher, 3 Plasma, 5 Flamers, 8 Meltas, 3 Snipers),
9 Heavy weapons teams (3AC, 3HB, 3part built LC), 
3 Scout sentinals (2Flamers, 1ML), 
3 Armoured sentinals (2AC, 1PC), 
2 Hell Hounds (one missing turret), 
1 Devil Dog,
4 Chimera (2HB, 2 Multilaser), 
4 Leeman Russ (1 has no turret or sponson weapons, 1 is the old metal demolisher, 1 is the new demolisher with all weapons options as they're not glued in), 
2 Valkaries 
1 Stormshadow.

I'm looking for £475ono and really I'd like a local (Leeds, W Yorkshire) sale. Its a hell of a lot of stuff to ship however I will consider posting for the right price. 

Pics available on request.


----------



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

I would be interested in this lot if you would move a bit on price + we can discuss it through email and also would you send me some pics please. My email is [email protected]. Thanks stephen


----------



## DLC8448 (May 20, 2012)

Come one guys and gals, got to be someone out there thats interested? Make me an offer! Don't get me wrong, offering £200 and part of your dog won't cut it but I'm not going to turn down a nice offer. Quick sale needed asap!


----------



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

*Army*

£175, its not what you want but it will be quick and i can come and pick them all up


----------

